# Can I move doe back outside?



## rabbitman (Mar 2, 2011)

We have been having real nice days here. It's been around 50 degrees and her baby is 7 days old today, they will be in a shed so they will be protected if it snows tonight. Could I move her back outside or would that cause her stress? Thanks


----------



## tortoise (Mar 2, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> We have been having real nice days here. It's been around 50 degrees and her baby is 7 days old today, they will be in a shed so they will be protected if it snows tonight. Could I move her back outside or would that cause her stress? Thanks


I would wait until her kit can get into and out of the nest box on her own.  It should only be a few more days.  They'll do fine, but will eat more to stay warm.

My rabbits are in an unheated shed.  They do fine.  They're less active if the temperature drops below 15.  Temp in the shed, that is.  It was -10 or colder for a about a week - that's when the shed was below 20.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 3, 2011)

Rabbits can take a lot of cold but a sudden change from indoor warmth to outdoor cold may be quite a shock, especially for the kit.


----------

